# Norwegian:   store mennesker



## jm88

> Jeg vil dra til gymnaset i Vasa og lese bøker og lære om tankene til mange _store mennesker_ i  verden! -- "Ulovlig norsk" av Maria Amelie



Hei!
Jeg lurer på at "store mennesker" betyr voksen eller mennesker som har vært i topp i sitt område, eller noe annet?

Tusen takk på forhånd!


----------



## Claribelsofia

Hun mener nok mennesker som har utrettet noe stort. Dvs. at de har vært på topp i sitt område, som du skriver.


----------



## jm88

Claribelsofia said:


> Hun mener nok mennesker som har utrettet noe stort. Dvs. at de har vært på topp i sitt område, som du skriver.


Takk skal du ha, Claribelsofia! Kan også store mennesker bety voksen(men ikke i dette tilfelle)?


----------



## Claribelsofia

Nei, et stort menneske betyr at det er en person som er stor fysisk eller i personlighet.


----------



## Claribelsofia

Presisering; Når en person er stor fysisk, bruker man som regel beskrivelser som diger eller svær.


----------



## jm88

Claribelsofia said:


> Presisering; Når en person er stor fysisk, bruker man som regel beskrivelser som diger eller svær.


Jeg fant en masteroppgave på nettet - http://ntnu.diva-portal.org/smash/get/diva2:453335/FULLTEXT01.pdf, der store mennesker betyr nok voksen.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jm88 said:


> Jeg fant en masteroppgave på nettet - http://ntnu.diva-portal.org/smash/get/diva2:453335/FULLTEXT01.pdf, der store mennesker betyr nok voksen.


Det er ganske vanlig når man snakker til barn.


----------



## Claribelsofia

Joda, til barn sier man ofte; "Hva skal du bli når du blir stor?" Men "stor" henvises det til at man blir større (fysisk), og i "oversatt" betydning blir stor følgelig voksen. Du vil også kunne høre; "Velkommen til store og små!". Altså, velkommen til voksne og barn. Men generelt når det står "store mennesker", som i trådstarters sitat, betyr det mennesker som har utrettet noe betydningsfullt innenfor sitt område.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Claribelsofia said:


> Joda, til barn sier man ofte; "Hva skal du bli når du blir stor?" Men "stor" henvises det til at man blir større (fysisk), og i "oversatt" betydning blir stor følgelig voksen. Du vil også kunne høre; "Velkommen til store og små!". Altså, velkommen til voksne og barn. Men generelt når det står "store mennesker", som i trådstarters sitat, betyr det mennesker som har utrettet noe betydningsfullt innenfor sitt område.


Selvklart! Men jm88 spurte også _"Kan også store mennesker bety voksen(men ikke i dette tilfelle)?"_


----------



## Claribelsofia

Jeg mener fremdeles at "store mennesker" ikke brukes som synonym for voksne.  Som beskrevet ovenfor kan man bruke "stor", men da må det fremkomme av setningen at man henviser til voksen.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Claribelsofia said:


> Jeg mener fremdeles at "store mennesker" ikke brukes som synonym for voksne.  Som beskrevet ovenfor kan man bruke "stor", men da må det fremkomme av setningen at man henviser til voksen.


 Der er jeg enig med Ben. Adjektivet "stor" brukt om mennesker betyr (1) ry eller omdømme, (2) storvokst eller omfangsrik og (3) voksen (eller: barn bruker det ofte om ungdommer).


----------



## Claribelsofia

Dette er jeg også enig i for adjektivet "stor" brukt om mennesker  Mulig jeg ikke uttrykte meg godt nok, men det jeg ville få frem var at dersom man skriver " Adam er et stort menneske" så er ikke dette synonymt med "Adam er voksen".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hei! Forsåvidt enig. Sa noen "Adam er et stort menneske" til meg, ville jeg først og fremst tenkt på bedriftene og prestasjonene hans. Hadde noen sagt "Adam er en stor mann", kunne jeg likså gjerne tenkt på størrelsen (dvs. 'midjemålet'), eller kanskje høyden også. Det som er interessant er den subtile, men allikevel markerte forskjellen hvis personen er hunkjønn. Se for deg "Eva er en stor kvinne" og "Eva er ei stor dame". Selv om det egentlig betyr det samme, tror jeg de fleste ville tolke dem forskjellig.


----------



## jm88

NorwegianNYC said:


> Det som er interessant er den subtile, men allikevel markerte forskjellen hvis personen er hunkjønn. Se for deg "Eva er en stor kvinne" og "Eva er ei stor dame". Selv om det egentlig betyr det samme, tror jeg de fleste ville tolke dem forskjellig.



Hva ville de fleste tolke dem da? "Eva er dominerende hjemme?" eller "Eva er feminist?"


----------



## raumar

Nei, det blir ikke akkurat slik. Jeg ville i hvert fall forstå  "Eva er en stor kvinne" ut fra betydning 1) (ry, omdømme), og "Eva er ei stor dame" ut fra betydning 2) (storvokst, omfangsrik). Altså: "Eva er en stor kvinne" vil nok forstås som at Eva er en kvinne som har gjort noe stort og viktig (og det trenger ikke ha noe med feminisme å gjøre). "Eva er ei stor dame" blir nok heller forstått som en høflig omskrivning av "Eva er tjukk".


----------



## jm88

Tusen takk til dere!

Jeg lurer også på hva "små mennesker" betyr. Gjelder det noe om etikk?


----------



## raumar

Nei, "små mennesker" brukes nok ikke mye, og i så fall er det fysisk størrelse man snakker om. Men hvis det er snakk om mennesker som ikke er så høye, bruker vi heller  "kortvokste". Jeg har av og til sett "små mennesker" brukt om barn, kanskje for å understreke at barn er mennesker på lik linje med voksne. 

"Den lille mann" er et uttrykk for "den vanlige mann", "mannen i gata"; en som ikke har noe makt og innflytelse. Dette uttrykket ble nok mer brukt tidligere.


----------

